
Ask HN: Where do you guys find graphics for your side projects - iman453
I see all these awesome side projects that people here crank out over a weekend or so, and was wondering where you guys find the UI stuff for those? I'm new to programming, but think that I know enough to make some basic web apps. Not sure what to do about the UI graphics though.<p>Thanks!
======
jameswyse
You'd be amazed what you can do with pure CSS these days, however there's
loads of sites out there offering stuff for free. Here are a few of my
favourites..

<http://ui-cloud.com/> (Search engine for UI graphics)

<http://subtlepatterns.com/> (Patterns for backgrounds)

<http://www.dinpattern.com/> (Patterns for backgrounds)

<http://365psd.com/>

<http://www.premiumpixels.com/>

<http://www.designkindle.com/>

<http://designmoo.com/everyone/>

You can also search on Dribbble.com for terms like 'free' or 'psd' as there's
a lot of talented, generous people on there!

Be sure to read the licence of anything you download from these sites, often
the author requires attribution or doesn't allow their use on commercial
products.

~~~
bmelton
Great comment -- I would also add <http://iconfinder.com/> to the list (made
by another YCer), especially as it allows me to filter icon searches by
license.

~~~
iconfinder
If you by YCer mean Hacker news member, then yes. We haven't joined YC (got
into 500 startups, though).

Thanks!

~~~
bmelton
That is indeed what I meant. Sorry for the mixup.

------
johnmurch
FREE <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>
<http://ajkochanowicz.github.com/Kickstrap/>

Paid <https://wrapbootstrap.com> <http://www.mojo-themes.com>

~~~
louisa
Bootstrap is awesome!

------
MyraMains
These are not free, but very good quality for a low price.

<http://graphicriver.net/> <http://themeforest.net/> <http://3docean.net/>

~~~
iman453
They look really good, thank you :)

------
numbnuts
Icon fonts are awesome.

<http://glyphicons.com/> (Paid if you want formats other than png)

<http://www.justbenicestudio.com/studio/websymbols/>

<http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/>

Found this directory of resources in my designer brother's bookmarks:
<http://skout.co.za/>. Not sure how updated it is though.

------
dave84
<http://thenounproject.com/> for Icons.

~~~
countessa
the noun project is awesome much kudos to them

------
eytanlevit
If you are looking for background images(e.g. I just need a photo of a baby) -
I generally use flickr.

Make sure to use the advanced search and select the "Find content to use
commercially" option - and also don't forget to link back to the creators of
images you use.

------
mion
You should definitely take a look at Twitter Bootstrap:
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

It helps you get a decent (actually way more than decent) looking UI in no
time.

------
fsethi
Medialoot:

<http://medialoot.com/>

Amazing place to get (simple) icons:

<http://thenounproject.com/>

------
JacksonGariety
Great icon and label graphics:

<http://thenounproject.com>

------
digitalWestie
Great question! Been wondering this for ages!

